# Computer/Laptop OPSEC - Nothing, Tape, Or Band Aid



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Am I the only one that does not trust the camera lens on my laptop? I see cameras on red lights, buildings, road signs, and light poles.....I just don't know where the other end of the "wire" connects to.

I use a Camo band aid to cover it up. What say you?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Didn't the gubment say they weren't collecting data on gun owners and come to find out they are. Well, they say they can't use our cameras without a warrant. Do you really believe them? I dont. Black electrical tape over my camera.

And just a side note, the gov also has the ability to turn on your forward facing camera on your cell phone and watch you. Or just turn on the mic to listen.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Smart tv's have cameras also, we are probably on cameras a dozen times a day, ther is no such thing as privacy anymore, we have to be more aware of what we do and say, everything here is monitored, cell phones can be turned on without us knowing, that is why we can no longer remove the batteries from many phones anymore, if the government were to monitor themselves as much as they do us, they would all be in prison....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Am I the only one that does not trust the camera lens on my laptop? I see cameras on red lights, buildings, road signs, and light poles.....I just don't know where the other end of the "wire" connects to.
> 
> I use a Camo band aid to cover it up. What say you?


A small square of black electrical tape, both laptop and tablet.
My phone is an Apple, you know, the guys who refused to let the FBI into one of their phones?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hockey Tape over mine.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't trust anything connected to the web or that can connect to the web or a phone line. I don't wear a tin foil hat . I just look around and see what is happening all of the time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A small square of black electrical tape, both laptop and tablet.
> My phone is an Apple, you know, the guys who refused to let the FBI into one of their phones?


 They got in anyway. Who is to say Apple did not help out without saying so. We all know how honest the current FBI is .


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

If they want to look at me half naked eating Cheetos playing world of warcraft of hearthstone let them! It must make for a pretty site


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Tape on the laptop camera. 
Smart phones have cameras on both sides too. No opsec on my phone.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Verizon took a copy of my drivers license when I got this phone. I attempted to stop it, but the guy ignored me. Not that I ever thought I had any privacy anyway.
Suffice it to say, anyone watching me has an intense and personal knowledge of the porn I watch, and they know what my furry ass looks like from several angles. F*ck them


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

I have had tape over my camera for years. Mostly because I don't like the idea that some weirdo might have hacked my camera and is watching me eat my breakfast while I check my email or something. 

Here's some interesting reading about this very topic.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/23/t...laptop-camera-you-should-consider-it-too.html


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Duct Tape. Unplugged too when not in use. I also avoid smart tvs or anything else.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I was black taping when black taping wasn't cool. (Apologies to Auntie for stealing her line.)


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Electrical tape on all except the phone if they want to look at the lint in my pocket that's fine with me


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't have any cameras at home except my phone and tablet (unincluding the slr's and dslr's, but those have lens caps [and are disconnected] so I'm not too worried  ). At work, I'm on camera anyway so no point in trying to hide. But my laptop is still on a funny angle. Just because.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A lot of those cameras you see on traffic lights, fed highways. downtown buildings and such are connected to or routed to the regional fusion centers.

Some of those feed into biometric programs for ID, those feeds also go to the new center in Utah.

Those cameras can view the stubble on your face from a half mile away, The newer systems can do a retinal scan from about the same distance.

What has it been two decades that the NSA has been able to read a license plate from 200 miles in space?

Phone companies were forced to install what was the "clipper chip" 25 years ago in the CO's, 

automatic access to your phone from Langley, this eliminated the "black rooms" in every central office that had them. 

Today it is all controlled by a keyboard directed by our wonderfull gov. who would never violate the law of the land.

For what it is worth, those private web connected security cameras people have are all compromised by the alphabit agencies.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

acidMia said:


> I don't have any cameras at home except my phone and tablet (unincluding the slr's and dslr's, but those have lens caps [and are disconnected] so I'm not too worried  ). At work, I'm on camera anyway so no point in trying to hide. But my laptop is still on a funny angle. Just because.


Trudeau is watching you! He is making sure that you help pay for the culture enrichers coming in.

My security system is a closed loop, they cannot get into it.

And my laptop has black electrical tape over the camera.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Been using black electrical tape for more than six years.... but then again, I was privy to some hacking capability to turn on a camera without the light going on.....

I'm surprised that the computer manufacturers haven't put on a sliding "door" on the lenses. They could just say that it was to protect the lens. They wouldn't have to say it was because of security and admit defeat.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I was black taping when black taping wasn't cool. (Apologies to Auntie for stealing her line.)


She stole it too!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

If you don't remember the last time you've had sex with a woman,...Your either Gay or married...all I can say is.....35 years now in a month....Quote by Jeff Foxworthy...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Didn't the gubment say they weren't collecting data on gun owners and come to find out they are. Well, they say they can't use our cameras without a warrant. Do you really believe them? I dont. Black electrical tape over my camera.
> 
> And just a side note, the gov also has the ability to turn on your forward facing camera on your cell phone and watch you. Or just turn on the mic to listen.


They can also turn it back on if you had it turned off, as long as there's a battery in it.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It's been going on for a while. This is just one example. 


> A suburban Philadelphia school district remotely activates the cameras in school-provided laptops to spy on students in their homes, a lawsuit filed in federal court Tuesday alleged.
> 
> According to the lawsuit filed by a high school student and his parents, the Lower Merion School District of Ardmore, Pa. has spied on students and families by "indiscriminate use of and ability to remotely activate the webcams incorporated into each laptop issued to students by the School District."


Pennsylvania schools spying on students using laptop webcams, claims lawsuit | Computerworld

https://techcrunch.com/2010/02/24/r...hat-was-spying-on-kids-well-now-its-creepier/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Am I the only one that does not trust the camera lens on my laptop? I see cameras on red lights, buildings, road signs, and light poles.....I just don't know where the other end of the "wire" connects to.
> 
> I use a Camo band aid to cover it up. What say you?


Black electrical tape.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Pretty sure these were posted, a few times, in threads past. This is just the "tip of the iceberg", what they wanted to tell you about.



> *CIA Chief: We'll Spy on You Through Your Dishwasher*
> Mar 2012
> MORE AND MORE personal and household devices are connecting to the internet, from your television to your car navigation systems to your light switches. CIA Director David Petraeus cannot wait to spy on you through them...
> ...All those new online devices are a treasure trove of data if you're a "person of interest" to the spy community. Once upon a time, spies had to place a bug in your chandelier to hear your conversation. With the rise of the "smart home," you'd be sending tagged, geolocated data that a spy agency can intercept in real time when you use the lighting app on your phone to adjust your living room's ambiance.


https://www.wired.com/2012/03/petraeus-tv-remote/



> These Devices May Be Spying On You (Even In Your Own Home)
> Jan 2014
> Think you are safe in your own home? These innocent-looking devices may be spying on you, or performing other nefarious actions:
> Your Television
> ...


Forbes Welcome


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a sticky note on my camera on my new lap top. Why are some of you guys saying black electrical tape?


----------

